# Grains Of Paradise



## heebie jeebies (13/3/05)

Does anyone know where to get this odd herb in Australia? I'm planning on brewing a delerium tremens clone but can't find this crucial ingredient anywhere.


----------



## Gulf Brewery (13/3/05)

heebie jeebies said:


> Does anyone know where to get this odd herb in Australia? I'm planning on brewing a delerium tremens clone but can't find this crucial ingredient anywhere.
> [post="48934"][/post]​



HJ
The first hit from a google search of Australia gave this site

You can order them online. Other than that, try an asian supermarket.

Pedro


----------



## Doc (13/3/05)

Pedro's link is where I buy mine from.
Last time I went to order though the site wasn't secure, so I just rang Herbies and they mailed me two packs in the post.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Goat (13/3/05)

How much do you use Doc?

I've read its pretty powerful stuff, but gives an exceptional flavour.


----------



## Doc (13/3/05)

Goat said:


> How much do you use Doc?
> 
> I've read its pretty powerful stuff, but gives an exceptional flavour.
> [post="48952"][/post]​



The last Saison I did I used 0.5gr @ 15 mins (uncrushed). I did bite into one to taste the flavour. Can you say POW peppery spicy :lol:
Next brew I'll be adding 1gr to make the flavour a bit more pronounced. Trouble is my scales are only 2gr increments below a couple of kg. So have to weigh out 2 gr then split into vision based equal portions 

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Snow (14/3/05)

Doc,

you say "peppery spicy". How does this translate into the beer's flavour? Is there anything you can compare it to? I've been thinking of getting some of this spice, but wasn't sure whether it was more for flavour or Aroma.

Is there another name it is known by in health food shops?

Cheers - Snow


----------



## Doc (14/3/05)

Snow said:


> Doc,
> 
> you say "peppery spicy". How does this translate into the beer's flavour? Is there anything you can compare it to? I've been thinking of getting some of this spice, but wasn't sure whether it was more for flavour or Aroma.
> 
> ...



Now that is hard to describe. I thought I was doing well when I described it as "peppery spicey"  How about peppery style spiceyness ?

As for it having another name, Herbies list and alternative name of Melegueta Pepper. Herbies is the only place I've ever found it.

Here is the direct link

Beers,
Doc


----------



## heebie jeebies (14/3/05)

Thanks a lot.


----------



## neonmeate (14/3/05)

i like randy mosher's description of "spruce/plywood" . kind of like the midpoint of cardamom, mustard seed and black cumin (that stuff on top of turkish bread).
i used 1 teaspoon of the stuff in my last tripel (dunno how much that is in grams) and that was pretty assertive - worked well with the fuggles i fWH'd.
any more than that would get pretty full-on i think.
try it in some hot chilli marinades, it's pretty tasty.


----------



## Batz (14/3/05)

As for it having another name, Herbies list and alternative name of Melegueta Pepper. Herbies is the only place I've ever found it.

They sell in in Coles supermarket asian section up here , and if I can get it in Karratha I would believe most city stores would have it

Batz


----------



## sinkas (10/6/05)

Hey Batz,
what does it look like in the Coles supermarket, as the one near me does not seem to have it?

Cheers

Case


----------



## ausdb (29/3/06)

sinkas said:


> Hey Batz,
> what does it look like in the Coles supermarket, as the one near me does not seem to have it?



Case and other West Aussies

I found Grains of Paradise tonight at the Boatshed Yuppy food place on Jarrad st in Cottesloe. They have a whole rack of Herbies spice products, the only problem is the price $15.50 for a 10g pack. Herbies has it online for $9.95 which with $6.87 shipping on a single order is not that good but if you buy a few things then it works out cheaper. Let me know if you want a packet as I have forbidden fruit yeast slurry waiting to get turned into a saison or something when I get some G.O.P's

Ausdb


----------



## ctbolt (15/2/12)

Just an update on purchasing 'Grains of Paradise'.
Herbies are still selling 10g packs for about $8.50 ($850/kg). The ozevillage site seems to have become gourmetshopper.
There are a few other vendors selling the herb for a similar price and pack size.

There seems to be only one other vendor that has a different price. 
An ebay seller at http://myworld.ebay.com.au/mamannola/?_trksid=p4340.l2559
The price there is 25g for $6.50 ($260/kg)


----------



## Rurik (15/2/12)

Try MHB I got some from him before Christmas.


----------



## bcp (15/2/12)

heebie jeebies said:


> Does anyone know where to get this odd herb in Australia? I'm planning on brewing a delerium tremens clone but can't find this crucial ingredient anywhere.



I found mine in a store in Warrnambool whilst on holidays. But i did brew the delirium tremens. The flavours didn't quite balance for about 8 months, but now it is an absolute cracker.


----------



## brettprevans (16/2/12)

craftbrewer


----------



## mmmyummybeer (16/2/12)

bcp said:


> I found mine in a store in Warrnambool whilst on holidays. But i did brew the delirium tremens. The flavours didn't quite balance for about 8 months, but now it is an absolute cracker.



Don't suppose you remember the name of the store. 

Craftbrewer does sell it but has none in stock at the moment.


----------



## brettprevans (16/2/12)

your going to struggle finding suppliers. Ross has struggled to find people exporting the stuff let alone multiple sellers. I spent 3 weeks looking for OS exporters and came up bubkiss


----------



## evildrakey (16/2/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> your going to struggle finding suppliers. Ross has struggled to find people exporting the stuff let alone multiple sellers. I spent 3 weeks looking for OS exporters and came up bubkiss



Herbies (http://www.herbies.com.au/) has it... http://www.gourmetshopper.com.au/shop/prod...at=4&page=2

He's not cheap tho...

I'm staring at a packet that the ex-gf picked up for me last week in california that says:

Fermentation Solutions
Campbell California
(408) 871-1400
http://www.fermentationsettlement.com/


What looks like 50 or 100g is US21.70...


----------



## Thefatdoghead (16/2/12)

Doc said:


> The last Saison I did I used 0.5gr @ 15 mins (uncrushed). I did bite into one to taste the flavour. Can you say POW peppery spicy :lol:
> Next brew I'll be adding 1gr to make the flavour a bit more pronounced. Trouble is my scales are only 2gr increments below a couple of kg. So have to weigh out 2 gr then split into vision based equal portions
> 
> Beers,
> Doc


Hey Doc,
I have a Saison on tap now that called for 1g of grains of paradise so I crushed it and tasted it and yeah it was powerful stuff but then Pete said put heaps more than that in and we went with 1 tablespoon for a 45L batch crushed. Recipe turned out great. Im not good at tasting notes but I can tell you it definitely isn't overpowering but just in the background.
:icon_cheers:


EDIT: Oh yeah I had no trouble getting the stuff from Herbies and apparently you get it at the markets in Vagas


----------



## brettprevans (16/2/12)

evildrakey said:


> Herbies (http://www.herbies.com.au/) has it... http://www.gourmetshopper.com.au/shop/prod...at=4&page=2
> 
> He's not cheap tho...
> 
> ...


they are OS sellers not exporters. I was trying to find exporters to cut out the middleman (as was Ross). but thanks


----------



## themonkeysback (16/2/12)

Rurik said:


> Try MHB I got some from him before Christmas.



^^^ Agree with this - Mark (from Marks Home Brew - MHB member name on here) had heaps of this not long ago at a fair price, if you are really after some give him a call and I am sure he will post you some.

Adam.


----------



## humulus (16/2/12)

themonkeysback said:


> ^^^ Agree with this - Mark (from Marks Home Brew - MHB member name on here) had heaps of this not long ago at a fair price, if you are really after some give him a call and I am sure he will post you some.
> 
> Adam.


Definately try MHB!!!!!!! give Mark a call top bloke!!!


----------

